# Some good shots om my 34gtr wanted to share!



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Talski (Apr 7, 2010)

wow, looks fantastic!


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's superb nice and subtle


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks stunning mate


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for comments!! looking to get some more done soon.


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

That is just beautiful love it:bowdown1:
Is your car lowered? springs or coilovers
Love the front bumper:thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Full nismo s-stune setup mate. Dont no how much over standard its lowered tho!


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

Love it buddy! What wheels are those? I feel a change coming on soon.. Bored of my ultralites


----------



## willson333 (Oct 1, 2011)

Very very nice 34


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking lovely as always Matt


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

This car defines R34's, so perfect.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Danielle austin who taken the pics is only charging £80 for a day shoot. Shes based nuneaton coventry.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

That is just about perfect there. Really really nice.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lovely car:thumbsup:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Graceful photography...stunning cars...:clap:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks. Brill pics. 
Gonna get a proper shoot done eventually.


----------



## Bray (Nov 1, 2013)

*...*

Superb! So clean!


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Car looks stunning and sits just right.

Pics are crisp. :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mate, Yeah has a good stance.


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Lovely 34 mate, a credit to you.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers mate, try and keep it maintained best i can lol


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

nice car, looks very clean ^^


----------



## SaveFerris (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, looks like a lovely example. Bayside blue is defiantly the colour to have on a R34 GTR.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you. Agree i love bayside.


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Tasty


----------



## ckh (Apr 16, 2012)

very nice GTR


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

beautiful looking 34


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for comments


----------



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

what calipers ar the red ones


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

stoptech


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Only thing I can say BEAUTIFUL....


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

Very nice 34! I love bayside 34s, wished I could afford one


----------



## Muzhar H (Mar 12, 2014)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for comments


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks stuning.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

without a shadow of a doubt the best looking skylines ever made the r34s, looks a real nice one taven :smokin:


----------



## paul450 (Jul 4, 2006)

car is looking good mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mate hope to have her back out of the wilderness soon.


----------

